
HP Set to Battle Google Over Wireless Future in the Clouds - acconrad
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hp_set_to_battle_google_over_wireless_future_in_th.php
======
gs8
Although I have never been a fan of HP or Palm. I really like webOS and hope
they become a decent player in this market. We can use competition, especially
with what looks like the death of Symbian.

